# feedback problem please help



## crashcash (Feb 2, 2009)

can someone help me?? i have a jvc head unit hooked up to an equalizer and 2 amps, one is a pyle 2000watt 4 channel bridged to 2 pioneer 12 subs and the other amp i dnt know the brand name as it is old but it is 140watts driving the door speakers, and all of this is hooked up in an old porsche 944. the problem is that when i set the bass high on the equalizer the subwoofers start to rumble even when the volume is turned down to 0. it stops when i set the bass on the equalizer halfway but this looses alot of bass. would the problem be the equalizer or what??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is the eq putting out 7volts through the pre outs? if so you have to get a ground loop isolator to quiet the noise


----------

